# Brantford Air Show 2006 ( Snowbirds, CF18, Harvards, Lancsater B25)



## cheezz (Sep 3, 2006)

Video's from Brantford 2006

Cheers Dave C


----------



## cheezz (Sep 3, 2006)

Snowbirds

CF18 demo


----------



## cheezz (Sep 3, 2006)

A10 Demo
CHAA Demo
CWH Display

Cheers Dave C


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 3, 2006)

what was the single engined aircraft in trail on the CWH video


----------



## cheezz (Sep 4, 2006)

I believe it was a T28

Cheers Dave C


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice. Yep, sure looked and sounded like a T-28.


----------

